# Freelancing



## Kimberley888 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi everyone! 

Just wondering if anyone can help me....

I am from the UK, currently in South Africa living with my partner (who is scottish and is working over here). I have extended my holiday visa for 6 months in the hope I will find someone to sponsor me to work and stay here for a bit! 

I am a graphic designer and was wondering if I could freelance over here to make some money...does anyone know if I need a work permit to freelance? Or can I get away not having one? 

Thanks so much with any help given! 
K x


----------

